# Annual computer clean up at work.



## jwcnc1911 (May 24, 2013)

Well, it's that time of year for us at work.  It's annual clean up time as far as offices and so forth regarding old documents.  They even extend this to computers.  It's our "document destruction" season.  It basically means I have to dump everything onto my thumbdrive for a week or two until they get done "cleaning" all the computers and servers.  In the process I found a few things I thought could help the members here, it's a few files that I sometimes refer to.  Some more than others.  Any ways I hope some of you can find this interesting and beneficial.

See attachments. 

View attachment ENG-FractionalChart.pdf


View attachment fasteners_tap_drill_chart.pdf


View attachment G3ometrycheatsheet.PDF


View attachment GD&T Chart.pdf


View attachment THREAD_EQUIVALENTS.pdf


----------



## /// (May 25, 2013)

A couple of those looked like they will come in handy, cheers for sharing.


----------



## Herbiev (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for that. Got them on my iPhone now.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 25, 2013)

Very helpful.  Thanks for sharing those, JW.


----------



## bobm985 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, JW!th_wav

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you very helpfull


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad you find it helpful!


----------



## kc5ezc (Aug 30, 2013)

Herbie:  I'd like them on my iphone 4 also.  Could you offer a few suggestions as how to go about moving them from the PC to iphone.  Sometimes I can't remember [email protected]@it.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 31, 2013)

I do all my HMEM and email on the iPhone. Just click the arrow on the bottom of the screen then hit the " add to home screen" icon. If you haven't got HMEM on your iPhone you might have to email the PDF to yourself first.


----------



## skyline1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers JW dead usefull


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 6, 2013)

Any time, I hope it's as beneficial for you as it has been for me!


----------

